# Dwarf goat vomiting (?) brown odorless material.



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Long time no type 
I'm actually looking for some information for a friend.. This is the text I just received,,
"My old goat appears to be throwing up what appears to be mud or poop all over the place.his face beard and chest are covered in it as well. He has plenty of energy and is acting normal otherwise..I put a call into the vet...do you have any thoughts in the meantime?"

I suggested she try baking soda in case it is frothy bloat which upon talking to her it doesnt sound like it? He has had that before and this is different, She said it looks like diarrhea with a "neutral smell"..She hasn't taken a temp yet..
Any thoughts???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Something is wrong with his rumen and/or it is possible he has eaten something poisonous. If she takes his rectal temperature, she may find it to be lower than normal (101.5 to 103.5 F). 

If she has Clostridium (C&D) Anti-Toxin (NOT the vaccine/toxoid CD/T) then she should inject it immediately and give an oral dose. I would also recommend a dose of activated charcoal. 

Basically, something has caused the rumen to stop functioning properly and that stuff he is puking up is his cud that stopped doing it's bacterial fermentation thing and is now toxic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too agree....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did she walk out and see this stuff just once or does he keep throwing up in front of her. I've had a few goats chick on grain and they will throw up but once it comes up they are totally fine. So if she just walked out in the morning and saw it and now he is fine that might be what happened


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I had initially thought that he had some level of toxicity, which is what I told her. Told her to do the charcoal thing. She is waiting on the vet last I heard.
Thank you guys! I knew I could count on you!! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

HI Guys!
So the vet came out and said he had "an upset Rumen" and gave him Mylanta and some vitamin B shot..cant remember exactly. A few days went by..seemed better. My friend gave the activated charcoal and says now he's drinking TONS of water and has been vomiting continuously since the vet has been out..So its been happening for at least 6 days..eating and acting "normal" otherwise.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she has not already stopped grain product..I would do that now...hay only..a dry bland diet until his rumen is feeling better...daily B complex is needed to support his body and Probiotics to restore flora...Room temp dark beer also can help kick start the rumen...about 6 oz ...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes lots and lots of probiotics. I totally agree with that. And I would continue the b complex for several days. It's good he's drinking water and I agree as well all extra grain products should be cut out. Hay only. It will be easier on his tummy. I'd also get some peppermint tea down him if he were mine. Soothes the tummy. Maybe some ginger infused in it as well.


----------

